# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  ouvrir des .pdf et .doc depuis html ds une nouvelle fenetre

## NemKa

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai creer des pages htm (pour un CD clientele) a l'aide de word (sauvegarder sous... page web). J'y ai insere des liens hypertextes. Certains de ces liens se dirigent vers des documents word ou acrobat.

Lorsque j'ouvre mon doc htm avec un web browser (explorer), si je clique sur les liens .doc, ils s'ouvrent dans le web browser, ce qui ne m'arrange pas, et les docs .pdf ne s'ouvrent pas du tout (le lien fonctionne mais la page est blanche).

J'ai deja passe au moins 2 semaines de boulot sur ce CD et la je craque.

A l'ideal, j'aimerai ouvrir ces liens automatiquement dans une nouvelle fenetre.

Toute autre idee est la bien venue.

Merci.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Comme je l'ai expliqu plus tt, Word n'est pas fait pour .

Tu dois utiliser un logiciel de cration de page Web.

Si tu dois intervenir dans le code de la page, avec Word, c'est trs compliqu, et c'est la difficult que tu rencontres.

----------


## NemKa

Salut heureux-Oli,

Ben en fait, pour modifier le texte html, j'enregistre le doc en page web, je l'ouvre, voir la source.

Ca marche pas mal, c'est juste un sacre fouilli. J'ai essayer en entrant la commande

<a href="document.ext" Target="_blank"></a>

mais il doit me manquer un detail pour que ca colle.

Pas grave, ca marche avec les pdf, c'est l'essentiel, pour le reste, ils auront qu'a avoir de la memoire les clients!!!!


Encore merci a tous.

Je laisse le sujet ouvert au cas ou quelqu'un veut bien me donner le texte pour ouvrir les .xls avec excel



Take Care   ::zoubi::

----------


## fifou87

merci de votre aide ...je l'ai essay et a marche bien ::yaisse2::  ::king::

----------

